# A great budget planner, free online



## thedaras (30 Oct 2010)

Hi, I was looking for a budget planer and I came across this one,I found it excellent as it gives a great breakdown.
If there was an Irish version ,that would be even better,but I haven't found one yet.That being said it still works exactly the same as if it were euro.
www.budgetbrain.com


----------

